# How do i get rid of smgr.exe?



## newguy (Jun 2, 2007)

OK. I'm pretty sure my computer is infected now. I ran Ad-Aware and it keeps finding this malware, I believe it's a trojan. it says its located in C/WINDOWS/smgr.exe

When I open the WINDOWS folder, I find the smgr.exe file and I remove it using Ad-Aware. But after a few seconds, it reappears in WINDOWS folder. 
How do i permanently remove it?

I tried manually deleting it but it still comes back. Please help!!!!

I have Windows XP Service Pack 2 on a Toshiba Satellite A75-S206.


----------



## mullered07 (Jun 2, 2007)

try booting into safe mode (f8 after post) and right click smgr.exe make sure you change the permissions to take full control or delete and delete it, also do a search for smgr.exe in explorer and make sure there are no other ones hiding, epty the trash can and restart into normal mode see if that helps


----------



## technicks (Jun 2, 2007)

newguy said:


> OK. I'm pretty sure my computer is infected now. I ran Ad-Aware and it keeps finding this malware, I believe it's a trojan. it says its located in C/WINDOWS/smgr.exe
> 
> When I open the WINDOWS folder, I find the smgr.exe file and I remove it using Ad-Aware. But after a few seconds, it reappears in WINDOWS folder.
> How do i permanently remove it?
> ...



Do you have a original Windows?


----------



## hat (Jun 2, 2007)

You could try something like the Bit Defender online scan and after it finds your stuff, go into safe mode and delete it.


----------



## acousticlemur (Jun 2, 2007)

could download windows defender from M$ downloads. if you have a "genuine" ver of windows.


----------



## technicks (Jun 2, 2007)

Defender sucks.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 2, 2007)

End explorer throught ctrl-alt-del and then click run--> browse and delete it after you run crap cleaner to delete the contents of your temp files. Then use hijack this and post a log.


----------



## keakar (Jun 3, 2007)

newguy said:


> OK. I'm pretty sure my computer is infected now. I ran Ad-Aware and it keeps finding this malware, I believe it's a trojan. it says its located in C/WINDOWS/smgr.exe
> 
> When I open the WINDOWS folder, I find the smgr.exe file and I remove it using Ad-Aware. But after a few seconds, it reappears in WINDOWS folder.
> How do i permanently remove it?
> ...



reformating the hard drive and reloading windows xp to start clean and fresh is the only totally sure way to get rid of hidden gremlins. unless you know enough to find, trace down and recognize things that don't belong to remove them you may miss something.

i don't understand why so many people avoid reformatting as though it were hard to do.

as long as you have a few hours to do it this is something that IMO should be done at least once a year as the only foolproof way to make sure your computer is clean and runs fast.

first make sure you save all your files to disk and put motherboard drivers on disk along with the drivers for video cards and anything else you have like printers and such. set bios to boot from cd.

put in your windows cd and restart to boot from the cd and follow the instructions there to install fresh copy of windows. delete the partitions shown then reformat the drives. after it's done it will reboot and begin the install of windows. follow instructions to set it up. thats it!

now install all your drivers, load windows updates, reload all your software and your files to finish.


----------

